# Haven’t had the time to post this, BUT…



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We took in 3 Cockatiels who needed a new home. 

2 of them don’t have tail feathers at all, one of them has really ratty tail feathers, and 2 of them also have only flight feathers on one wing. I am guessing they had snapped their tail, and flight, feathers due to being in a very, very small mouse cage. They once in a blue moon got out of cage time, and their diet really needs to be changed asap too. 

I am going to be upgrading their cage as well, just as soon as two get their flight and tail feathers back. But, for now, they will still get out of cage time once they settle in more. They are a tad skittish, but not incredibly afraid of us. 

First photo is the 3 of them, and the other 3 photos is a single photo of them each.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aww they are cuties! Poor babies, at least now they're in a good home!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like they need some TLC, though the first photo makes them all look very angry LOL


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are very cute. I'm glad you were able to rescue them.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

They're so fluffy looking like little butterballs in the first pic


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

They are adorable. In the first photo they have the same expression. Mad.  They will learn that they were very lucky little birdies to end up with you.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful! great to know they're in good hands


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are adorable❤


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

MeanneyFids said:


> looks like they need some TLC, though the first photo makes them all look very angry LOL


Hahaha! I thought the same...like the Godfathers. Hehehe!

They are super cute and fluffy. They are in good care now. :clap:


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all gorgeous,Renae glad you took them all in they at least now have a good loving home.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Aw, they are gorgeous! And sooooo fluffy. I'm glad you rescued them.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They were trying to sleep in the first photo, I don’t blame them for being angry, because I was using the flash while I was taking photos of them, lol. I am sure with plenty of time, a better diet, and a bigger cage they will look much, much better.









I had them checked out at the Avian Vets yesterday, and besides them not looking the best because of the obvious snapped flight/tail feathers, and looking a bit ratty, they got the all clear, I just have to wait for the results of the disease tests now, fingers crossed they are not carrying anything. 









The WF Pearl male has been whistling lots, and I swear he is saying pretty bird, or pretty boy, the 3 of them are very curious, they come up to us when we talk to them, but very wary of hands, hopefully we can work with them on that though, if not, it doesn’t matter, they have a home here with us now and won’t be treated any different whether they are wary of hands or not! One more thing, they had one toy in their cage in their previous home, and they have discovered a few different ones I have made them that they LOVE, and have been destroying, which is a good step forward for them. 

Oh, and thank you all.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

glad you took them in, they're super cute and chubby birdies. in the first picture they look like the birds from angry birds.


----------

